# comment tester le port firewire?



## seberthou (24 Septembre 2008)

bonjour, bonsoir, 

ayant un powerbook G4 alubook 12" 1,33ghz, j'ai un souci avec mon port firewire.
en effet je branche habituellement une carte son m-audio firewire audiophile; mais elle n'est plus reconnue, elle clignote non stop... j'ai réinstallé le logiciel, rien n'y fait.
dans "plus d'infos" dans "à propos de ce mac" il me signale juste "vitesse maximum: jusqu'à 400 Mb/s".
dernièrement j'avais essayé de brancher un autre mac en mode target mais cela n'avait pas fonctionné. actuellement je n'ai pas d'autre périphérique firewire à plugger ou un autre mac.  
comment tester la prise firewire?
ou quelles solutions me proposez-vous?

merci d'avance


----------



## ficelle (24 Septembre 2008)

tu prends ton powerbook sous le bras, et tu parts à la recherche d'un magasin ou d'un bon samaritain qui veut bien te laisser essayer un disque...


----------



## kernimar (30 Septembre 2008)

seberthou a dit:


> bonjour, bonsoir,
> 
> ayant un powerbook G4 alubook 12" 1,33ghz, j'ai un souci avec mon port firewire.
> en effet je branche habituellement une carte son m-audio firewire audiophile; mais elle n'est plus reconnue, elle clignote non stop... j'ai réinstallé le logiciel, rien n'y fait.
> ...



Sur un Powerbook 17'.
Brutalement depuis quelques jours, le port firewire refuse de monter tout disque branché dessus.
Idem dans plus d'infos, seule infos : bus firewire 400 Mb/s.
J'ai fait une MaJ système, nada, toujours le même problème.
Help ?


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Octobre 2008)

Je me souvient d'un problème similaire sur le forum, la personne avait fair un Reset PRAM et PMU et tout était rentré dans l'ordre. Sinon il se peut que les ports sois déssoudé, mais là vu la taille des soudures, ça doit être difficile à réparer


----------

